# 65 gallon tank



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

i wanted to get 6 rbp's in my 65 gallon tank. would i be over crowding them? i think i read in a post a while back it's better to have an odd number in the tank. is that true? also i have 2 jack dempsey's and 1 cory catfish in there. They are about quarter sized. how long til the piranha's eat them? i wanted to pick up dime sized piranha's. I don't really care if they jack dempsey's get eaten cuz are just there to help with the cycling.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to Piranha Discussion_

I would go with 5 to start and if they are dime size they may get eaten by the dempsey's

Welcome to the board!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending on the size of your Ps.. 6 is and will be too small for your tank. 20 gal per P is the rule, but going over that rule can be done if its larger than an 80 gal. The other fish in your tank will be delt with in due time. The bigger they get, the bigger appetite also.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i agree totally with RhomZilla 4 is the most you should go in that tank and thats even pushing it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ReDmAn said:


> i wanted to get 6 rbp's in my 65 gallon tank. would i be over crowding them? i think i read in a post a while back it's better to have an odd number in the tank. is that true? also i have 2 jack dempsey's and 1 cory catfish in there. They are about quarter sized. how long til the piranha's eat them? i wanted to pick up dime sized piranha's. I don't really care if they jack dempsey's get eaten cuz are just there to help with the cycling.


 You could do this, but it will not hold them "for life". I would go with 5 and eventually upgrade to a bigger tank in 1-2 years. Kiss your jack goodbye...and welcome.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

4 would be okay but the jack damseys if they can fit the ps in there mouth wll eat them.but if they cant the ps will probolly eat them fast


----------

